# Kindle Covers for Fourth Generation Kindle



## TxAg82 (Sep 8, 2012)

I just had to replace my Kindle 3 because of a screen issue. I also lost the lighted cover for it the same week because the tabs that held it broke.  I had the extended replacement for it from radio shack but all they do is send a gift card to replace it. So I am looking for a new cover for the new Kindle. Any ideas out there for a new cover with a light? The reviews for the new one for the  Kindle 4 were not great. I was quite fond of the other but it was not very robust.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tx, I moved your post to the accessories board where more people will see it. 

FWIW, I have the K4 -- the basic Kindle -- with the Amazon lighted cover.  It doesn't use the hinges like the K3K did; rather the K4 fits snugly into a rubberized all-the-way-around- holder that leaves openings for the power port and on button as well as the page turn buttons on either side.  The light pops out easily from the top of the case -- very slimline, and will NOT be on unless the it IS popped out and the Kindle is in use.  So, for example, if you put the kindle to sleep the light goes out.  

I think it's a very clever design, actually.  Much better, in my opinion, than the lighted cover for the K3K.  I like that cover -- hinge system and all, but the light, for me, was too bulky -- made the whole thing a bit top heavy -- and didn't light the screen particularly well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well m-edge has a deal right now, you can get a "design your own" cover, which is $40, but they have a promo code deal for $10 off
and you get a free clip on light if you want it... there is also a free shipping option. 
The code is: GH2012
They also have a lot of cool artist cover options, if you don't want to design your own. I just made this one...










I used a favorite picture of my Great Aunt and one I took of my lovely Smeg Fridge.......... 

but I also had my eye on this one by one of their artist:









http://www.medgestore.com/


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

eBay has some Amazon lighted covers listed in different patterns and colors than what is shown on Amazon. There is a post here w/link, both for non-touch and touch sizes for $20.99 as opposed to Amazon $59.99. I have ordered one and will post as soon as it arrives.


----------

